# Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??



## grazy04 (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Alu-Spule am oberen Rand einen ziehmlich tiefen Kratzer. Ich hab bedenken das die Schnur an Kratzer hängen bleibt. Hat vlt jemand ne Idee wie man den weg polieren oder schleifen kann ohne die Spule völlig zu zerkratzen ? 

Grüsse aus Erfurt


----------



## Blauzahn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Servus,
versuche in der Bekanntschaft jemanden mit einer Drehbank aufzutreiben.
Mit ner Flasche Bier (natürlich nach dem Abdrehen) ist da schon viel getan 

René


----------



## grazy04 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

hmm, guter Tip, ma kucken ob ich da jemanden habe

PS: Bier gibbet immer danach, wer weis was son Bier alles anrichtet


----------



## kulti007 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

könntest es auch mit wasserschleifpapier probieren #6


----------



## Schweißsocke (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Schleifen eine so gute Idee ist. Wenn die Spule eloxiert ist und du diese Schicht beim Schleifen zerstörst, dann fängt das Alu möglicherweise an der Stelle an zu gammeln#c


----------



## grazy04 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

iss das beim abdrehen dann nicht auch das Problem ?


----------



## Blauzahn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Mit Sicherheit verschwindet bei jedem bearbeiten die Eloxalschicht, aber du mußt dich fragen was wichtiger ist...
Scharte mit Schnurbeschädigung oder ein mögliches Gammeln der Spule.
Wenn du vornehmlich im Süßwasser unterwegs bist, dann sehe ich den Gammel an der Aluspule nicht so drastisch.

Und nochwas... hast du schonmal Alu geschliffen?
Du wirst deine Freude dabei haben :q


----------



## grazy04 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

jo, ich weis  , aber recht haste, werd ich mit leben müssen / können #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Ich habe dieses Jahr ne grössere Fläche Alu Poliert,mein Aluboot.

Ich hab es mit allem was der Handel zu bieten hatte versucht,aber das war nicht die Optimale Oberfläche,zumindest nicht für mich.

Dann hab ich von meinem Vater den Tip bekommen,es mal mit Acopads oder Abratzo zu versuchen,das sind diese Stahlwollschwämme,die mit Seife getränkt sind.

Also hab ich erst etwas geschliffen,4000 Körnung(Nass),dann die Acopads und dann noch mal mit Neverdull(Polierwatte die mit irgendwas getränkt wurde).

Das Ergebnis ist erste Sahne,allerdings ist das schon so wie geschrieben:Wenn du auf das Eloxat verzichten kannst,Probier es mal so,sollte auf jeden Fall eine Oberfläche werden,die einem "FRISCHRASIETENFRAUENPOPO" gleicht.

Bei mir gab es kein Eloxat,da Marine Alu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Am besten bekommt man schwerwiegende scharfkantige kleine Kratzer mit einem Cuttermesser (alt. Taschenmesser) weg, die Riefe einfach glattschaben. 
Die ist zwar nicht weg, wird aber entschärft und der Schadensbereich bleibt klein. Funktioniert sogar bei TiN-Spulenkanten, wenn die auch mal doll einen mitbekommen haben.
Wichtig ist eine starke ruhige Hand, so dass man nicht abrutscht, und nur ganz kleine winzigste Abschabungen machen. Dann ist die Spule dort schnell wieder Geflechttauglich, was die aufgeworfenen Grate des Kratzers sonst verhindern.

Die Vollrestauration wäre abdrehen und neu eloxieren.


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Vollrestauration wäre abdrehen und neu eloxieren.




Dann würde ich mir ne neue Spule kaufen


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Manno!
Du hast Vergleiche! Mir kommt keine Frau ins Haus, die sich den Hintern rasieren muß...
Naja, du bist du mir wohl voraus.:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Manno!
> Du hast Vergleiche! Mir kommt keine Frau ins Haus, die sich den Hintern rasieren muß...
> Naja, du bist du mir wohl voraus.:m




Meine braucht das auch nicht,denn der ArscX ist glatt wie ein
(.......................) Aal.
|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Ach Hans,

mit den Acopads bekommst du auch super den VA wieder blank.


----------



## schadstoff (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

...du auf unrasierte frauen fetischist...


*wortimMundrumdreh*


----------



## gismowolf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

mit einem Scotch Brite Schwamm,wie er im Haushalt verwendet wird und zwar mit der etwas härteren,meist grün gefärbten Schicht und etwas Spiritus bekommt man eine glatte,glänzende Oberfläche.Das machen auch die Profis in der Metallverarbeitung so!!P H - neutrales Wasser wird bei feinkörniger Glätte keine Oxidation hervorrufen!!Sollten im See- bzw.Flußwasser saure Verunreinigungen vorkommen,wird sich an der polierten Stelle eine graufärbige Oxidation bilden,die jedoch dann selbst das Alumaterial vor Zerstörung schützt!!!(Eine Eloxierung ist nichts anderes als eine gewollt herbeigeführte künstliche Oxydation)


----------



## ankaro (25. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Das mit dem abschleifen etc. hatte ein Freund auch schon gemacht,
nach dem abschleifen polierte er es ein letztes mal, dann trug er mit alc. 
die Fettschicht, z.B von Fingern ab und sprühte Klarlack drauf.
Seit dem war nichts mehr damit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Je nach Rollentyp ist der Kauf einer Ersatzspule meist nicht teurer, als diverse Schleifutensilien.

Was das polieren von Alu angeht, hab ich für mein Mopped " Never dull " verwendet. Gibts im Mopedzubehörhandel und funktioniert einwandfrei. Allerdings nur zum säubern, nicht zum Entfernen von Kratzern.


----------



## grazy04 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

so, ich habe mich 2 Stunden mit nem Topfschwamm und so nem Topf-Stahl-reinigungsdingens hingesetzt und gaaaanz vorsichtig im Wechsel den Kratzer bearbeitet. Was soll ich sagen er ist fast verschwunden ohne das der Rest der Spule großartig Spuren der Behandlung aufweist !! Ist zwar jenach Tiefe der Kratzer mühsam aber es hat sich gelohnt !!

Danke für die Tips !!

Grüße aus Erfurt


----------



## Wollebre (26. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

mach dich mal schlau ob es in deiner gegend eine firma gibt die aluminium eloxieren. hatte das gleiche problem vor einigen jahren mit der spule einer brandungsrolle. vorher mit 1000er nasschmirgelpapier die riefe entfernen und dann eloxieren lassen. hat nur € 5.00 trinkgeld gekostet. die neue spule hätte € 35,00 + 4,50 versand gekostet ........
good luck


----------



## williwurm (26. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

scleifen oder drehen danach einfach lackiren mfg willi
#c ich hab rollen noch rumliegen  oder der daWillkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler    die tele ist 04755 911229 der ist aber bis zum 13 10 in uhrlaub  mfg willi


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Eigentlich ist das Eloxieren doch unwichtig. Alu oxidiert doch von sich aus - die Oxidschicht ist zwar dünner als die Eloxierte, aber sollte reichen. Ok, eventuell sieht die Eloxierte besser aus, weil man da ja auch noch andere Farben mit einbringen kann (z.B. rot eloxieren). Aber je nach Rolle wäre mir das egal. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hat, für'n 5er die Spule neu zu eloxieren wäre dasn ein Option. Ein Kumpel hatte mal nachgefragt für eine Farbeloxierung, da wäre er mit über 100€ für ein kleines Teil dabei gewesen.


@williwurm: Lack hält vermutlich nicht so gut/lange wie die Oxidschicht. Ich würde die Oxidschicht nehmen.


----------



## Wollebre (27. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

wenn das blanke Alu nicht geschützt ist, "fressen" sich mit der Zeit dort Löcher rein und mann kann alle paar Monate mit 1000er Schmirgelpapier nacharbeiten. Eloxieren ist daher angesagt, oder eventuell den Spulenrand mit Zweikomponentenlack streichen 
(gibts im Bootshandel und kostet schweine Geld) . Ist aber auch nur ein Hilfsmittel. Also gleich richtig machen!


----------



## megger (27. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Also eloxieren ist einn künstliches erzeugen einer Aluminiumoxydschicht (Al2O3) durch anodisieren. Der wesentliche Unterschiedor Korrosion und zwischen der natürlichen Oxidation, welche überigens ultraschnell von statten geht, und dem Eloxieren liegt in der Dicke der Schicht. Also ist durch das Eloxieren das Aluminium stärker vor Umwelteinflüssen und Beschädigungen geschützt. Zudem ergibt sich nach dem Eloxieren noch die Möglichkeit des Färbens.

Petri

Megger


----------



## nibbler001 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Hab meine <uch nur abgeschliffen, 400 Trockenpapier, und auch net Eloxiert. Gar kein Problem damit. Lackieren reicht


----------



## angler10 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alu-Spule schleifen/polieren ??*

Hallo,
Also ich würde sagen wenn man da mal 2 oder 3 zehntel wegdreht ist das die beste lösung den dann ist die oberfläche gut und es ist gleichmäsig


----------

